# Any reason (code etc) not to put insulation on a basement ceiling?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I am planing out my server room and one thing I want to do is have it fully insulated and also have vapor barrier. It will have it's own mini hvac system (thinking an AC for summer, and water cooling in winter) and to keep it dust free more or less, I want it fairly isolated from the rest of the basement. 

Just wondering if there's any reason why I should not do this, as far as code goes? Also can having a single isolated space have any kind of moisture issues? I can't see why though. 

I'll be using fiberglass insulation, so fire should not be an issue. Or I may use some sound specific insulation, so probably like rockwool or something.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've done it may times for sound deadening---never had an inspector say any thing.


----------



## quincy (Oct 9, 2010)

oh'mike
What type of insulation did you use for sound deadening?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Squirrel -

You are apparently interested in insulation/soundproofing and fire protection. I assume you have a common wood frame floor over your "security space", even though the wood is not very secure, fire resistant or good for sound containment.

Using mineral wool (Roxul, etc.) is far superior to the cheap fiberglass that melts easily and has questionable insulation values. An extra layer of dry wall on the ceiling will also help to reduce the sound transmission and improve the fire resistance.

Inspectors are usually not that important since they are there just to administer a code, which is the worst you can build and still stay legal (but not the best way to accomplish a solution). Since you are in Canada, there are tons of information on mineral wool properties and documentation on the benefits.

Dick


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

quincy said:


> oh'mike
> What type of insulation did you use for sound deadening?


R-19 unfaced---


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

So is rock wool that much better than fiberglass? I've been debating this about my garage as well. I was going to just go with fiberglass as it's available everywhere, is fairly cheap, and has been used forever, but if rockwool is better for thermal as well, then it's something to consider. 

Also, anyone else always tempted to eat fiberglass? It looks so much like cotton candy. LOL


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

*Found this in another forum with a quick yahoo search:*

I found these test results from the Canandians:

http://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/publications/en/rh-pr/tech/images/00-109h.jpg

1) no insulation in floor joists: 43 STC
2) 65mm of fiberglass: 50 STC
3) 152mm of fiberglass: 52 STC
4) 200-270mm of fiberglass: 53 STC
5) 90mm of rock fiber: 51 STC
6) 210mm of rock fiber: 54 STC
7) 90mm of spray cellulose: 52 STC


----------



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

I believe most of the sound is transmitted through framing, ducts, and pipes. Perhaps QuietRock would help.


----------

